# Why is this P.O.S on the street.



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

There should be an investigation and judges removed from the bench.

Rhode Island man accused of shooting Boston police officer last year was out on bail when he was arrested on firearms charges in Worcester


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Truck said:


> There should be an investigation and judges removed from the bench.
> 
> Rhode Island man accused of shooting Boston police officer last year was out on bail when he was arrested on firearms charges in Worcester


agreed... its a snow balls chance in hell, but you are right.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd say this is another reason why judges should be elected not appointed, but in this state that would probably only make things worse.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> I'd say this is another reason why judges should be elected not appointed, but in this state that would probably only make things worse.


In many jurisdictions, especially in New England, I don't think electing judges would produce any better quality than appointing them. If anything, in many places in Mass, it's more likely to result in someone with the same mindset as AOC or Louis Farrakhan getting appointed to the bench.


----------

